# Kansas Whitetail Hunt 2021



## III (Dec 6, 2011)

Great story. And congrats a great deer.


----------



## snortwheeze (Jul 31, 2012)

Very good read and buck! Thanks for sharing.
All we need is pictures of your MI bucks? Must've missed that if you shared all already. What a season you have had ! Congrats


----------



## deernutz (Jan 18, 2009)

https://www.michigan-sportsman.com/threads/need-help-finding-tracker.729518/

The story of my MI bucks and pics are in this thread.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Groundsize (Aug 29, 2006)

Great story! Man what a dandy!!!


----------



## timbrhuntr (Feb 4, 2009)

That was awesome ! I haven't been able to travel to Kansas for the past two years and my buddies there have been killing some monsters like yours . Only benefit is I know have a couple points lol


----------



## Skibum (Oct 3, 2000)

Great hunt, great buck, and great write up. Congrats on a fantastic season. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------

